
Ask HN: How to best catch up / learn about AWS and GCP - NikolaNovak
I&#x27;ve been a sysadmin and infra architect on a very legacy project for last decade. I&#x27;m aware of AWS, GCP, and have my VCA (working on VCP), but want to really dive into it in an orderly fashion and progress my theoretical and than practical knowledge.<p>I tend to be a bookworm - I like to learn about a topic and get the general framework figured out in my mind, before starting to hands-on-keyboard mess around it. My preferred way of learning a new topic is a big book or seven on a beach - but some topics seem to move too fast for that. I&#x27;ve explored Udemy&#x2F;Pluralsight courses, and Amazon books, but am concerned these two platforms may move too fast to be captured in such a static way. Is there hope? :)<p>Many thanks!
======
NikolaNovak
For what it may be worth, my background is as PeopleSoft Administrator -
Unix/Linux, DB2/Oracle, Tuxedo/Weblogic, peppered with bash/Perl, some network
design and diagnostic, and whatever else is needed in service of the
PeopleSoft vertical stack. This would put me squarely in the HackerNews-
Dreaded category of "Enterprise Software" :=>

I'm in serious danger of moving from technology architect to middle
management, and while I'm eager to learn more about people and get better at
facilitating productive teams (etc etc etc;), I don't want to lose track of my
core passion - and feel I may need to "reinvent myself" soon, lest I go in the
wrong track via inertia...

Thx all! :->

------
btian
AWS and GCP have certifications too.

GCP -
[https://cloud.google.com/certification/](https://cloud.google.com/certification/)

AWS -
[https://aws.amazon.com/certification/](https://aws.amazon.com/certification/)

Personally I just learn whatever I need for my current task by reading
documentation and sample code.

------
QuinnyPig
Pick a single platform, and implement a small project. serverless-stack.com is
decent for this.

Amazon has well over a hundred services, but an awful lot of them will never
apply to what you're working on. You're right-- any print book is out of date
by the time it hits stores.

